# Nik software for free



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Do you know if it would work with Photoshop Elements?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

4goldengirls said:


> Do you know if it would work with Photoshop Elements?


I think it does..

https://support.google.com/nikcollection/answer/3000959?hl=en


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

NIK software is one of the best enhancement software that's available today. 
I got the original software years again and have updated it till the current level, and now it's FREE... DOH..!!!
BTW, although it's a plug-in to LR & PS, it can be used as a stand alone software just so that you know...

But what worries me is since it's become free, I really hope that Google doesn't stop improving or supporting it...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you. It is now a no-brainer.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> NIK software is one of the best enhancement software that's available today.
> 
> But what worries me is since it's become free, I really hope that Google doesn't stop improving or supporting it...


That worries me to 

Today in my garden I saw this little squirrel. They are so incredible fast ... He sit still for a moment only his tail is moving.

Nikon d4/Nikkor 200-400 f4.

1/250
f5.6
iso 2500
400mm

and Nik software 



All you want to know about Nik software 

https://books.google.nl/books?id=Om...D#v=onepage&q=film types nik software&f=false


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

+1 for Nik. I use it standalone, with LR, PS, and CNX2.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have never tried Nik but I love Lightroom as my post processing software. I have a Nikon too and about to break down and get the D750 or D810. I rented the D750 for a week and loved it for studio shoots with low light and landscape shoots with various lighting. Now I will rent the D810 for a week and see which one I like better.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Happy said:


> I have never tried Nik but I love Lightroom as my post processing software. I have a Nikon too and about to break down and get the D750 or D810. I rented the D750 for a week and loved it for studio shoots with low light and landscape shoots with various lighting. Now I will rent the D810 for a week and see which one I like better.


Nik is a plug inn. You can use it in LR. 

The Nikon d750 or the d810 depends on your needs. Both are excellent camera's.

One of mine considerations:

Nikon d750 + the Nikkor 24-70 f2.8 = $3800
Nikon d810 + the Nikkor 28-300 f3.5-5.6 = $3800

I prefer combo one.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Since a few month this is my new home. Nik software makes it even more beautiful


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

rik said:


> Since a few month this is my new home. Nik software makes it even more beautiful


That's beautiful rik!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Otter said:


> That's beautiful rik!


Thanks Joe. I use a 200mm lens. That made the clouds looks even more massive


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nik Dfine 2.0 noise reduction software really works. 

I had to photograph a belly dancer in a casino. 
I knew it wouldn't be easy. 
Their was a very very small stage. 
Much light, many people and a horrible background.



Nik software saved me again 
I used a Nikon d4 with a 85 f1.8. 
Nik Dfine blows the blur away.No flash. Iso 3200 f2 shutterspeed 1/3200 :curtain:


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

rik, thanks for the thread on the nik software.
I've just installed the plug-ins on my PS CS6. 
Just kicked the tires a little. Love the noise reduction & sharpen functions!

Mike D


----------

